# Chicago's last storm of the year.



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Not a bad little storm  This is a picture of lake shore drive. I am in the tractor.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You might still be there when it starts to snow in Nov. LOL


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

Is that Lake Shore Dr. Newfoundland?...........lol


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Now thats some serious snow.


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

wow that is one serious snow bank..... so i take it that lake shore drive is next to the great lakes and gets alot of lake effect snow. i see no houses is that a empty area.

nice pics

jeff


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

I sure hope no one left their car in the storm.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Hey Grassbusters,
You seriously need to sit down with Moses and find out how he parted that sea...looks like you could use some help with that deal. Wow.  

Buck


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

man thats a lot of snow


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

QMVA said:


> I sure hope no one left their car in the storm.


its not pretty when a car is buried in a snow bank a one of those snow blowers comes along.  saw a few chewed up cars in the sierras and a big pile of parts up on the snow bank.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Even those monsters have shear pins guys. Your not gonna blow threw half a car spitting parts up on the snow bank. lol.


----------



## 86burban (Apr 16, 2003)

When was this?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

86burban said:


> When was this?


Sorry buddy, I was just messing around. Just some picture I found on the Internet. Were in Chicago do you live?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

T-MAN said:


> Even those monsters have shear pins guys. Your not gonna blow threw half a car spitting parts up on the snow bank. lol.


T-man you have to say that would be pretty cool


----------



## 86burban (Apr 16, 2003)

Grassbusters said:


> Sorry buddy, I was just messing around. Just some picture I found on the Internet. Were in Chicago do you live?


NW side. I was gonna say, even for 1967, thats a lot of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That is alot of snow....


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Now thats some snow.lol*



Grassbusters said:


> Not a bad little storm  This is a picture of lake shore drive. I am in the tractor.


 Wow,That is one big pile of snow.How long did that take to pile up?
Allan


----------

